# Assistance with VA claims & Veteran Benefits



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Two upcoming opportunities to get help; operated by the Texas Veterans Commission (TVC).

These are "FREE", you just have to get there. No registration necessary BUT if you sign up in advance of the event you will have priority at the event.

The TVC is a state organization and all services are provided free of charge.

This "Beating the VA Backlog" events are open to all Veterans, their families and survivors.

Registering and making an appointment is strongly encouraged.

Corpus Christi

June 15, 2013
Holiday Inn Emerald Beach
1102 S. Shoreline Blvd, Corpus Christi
8:00 AM - 2:00 PM

Irving

July 13, 2013
Westin Dallas Fort Worth Airport
4545 West John Carpenter Freeway, Irving 
8:00 AM - 2:00 PM

Members from the State Strike Force Team, as well as TVC Claims Counselors and County Service Officers (CSOs), will be on hand to provide direct and specific assistance to Veterans, family members and survivors.

Specific assistance includes, but is not limited to:

1 Provide status on pending claim or appeal
2 Provide information on VA and State Veterans benefits
3 Accept new evidence for your claim or appeal
4 Submit new claims or claims for increases on current service-connected disabilities
5 Submit a Notice of Disagreement (NOD) to appeal a VA decision

:texasflag


----------

